# Dolores Hidalgo, Guanajuato



## MRobert (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone here live in Dolores Hidalgo, Guanajuato? It has been a few years since I was last there and I am considering moving there. I used to live in Celaya for a few years. I heard the cost of living is much cheaper in Dolores than San Miguel De Allende.

What can you tell me about the cost of living in Dolores Hidalgo and how do you enjoy living there?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, MRobert. I hope you find the answers to your questions, but you might just have to come for a visit and stay a while.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Where ever there are no gringos it will be cheaper and there's very few in Dolores Hidalgo. Spent a day there about a month ago while visiting friends in San Miguel

Sparks Mexico/Dolores Hidalgo


----------

